# صفات السيدة العذراء



## حنان55 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

اية هى صفات السيدة العذراء اللى وردت فى ليتروجيات الكنيسة​


----------



## apostle.paul (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*ليتورجيات الكنيسة لا يدخل فيها تماجيد للعذراء 
لعل اشهر مايقال فى الصلوات الليتورجية هى مقدمة الايمان المسيحى اللى نظمت خصيصا للرد على نسطور المهرطق الذى ادعى بان مريم ولدت انسانا وليس الكلمة المتجسد
والكل يعرف مقدمة الايمان المسيحى
نعظمك يا ام النور الحقيقى ونمجدك ايتها العذراء القديسة والدة الاله لانك ولدتى لنا مخلص العالم اتى وخلص نفوسنا.........
العذراء مكانتها فى الكنيسة انها ام المسيح الرب مطوبة ومعظمة فوق كل السمائيين لانها استحقت ان تصير احشائها سماءا للكلمة
العرش اللحمى الذى حمل رب الارباب
**السماء **الثانية التى حل بها الكلمة واتخذ ناسوتيته ومنها دخل الى العالم

*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 ديسمبر 2010)

كل صفات السيدة العذراء المذكورة فى الكنيسة ، مرتبطة بصفتها والدة المسيح 
++ إبتداءً من أسباب إختيارها ، ولماذا وجدت نعمة لدى الله حتى يختارها لهذه المسؤلية العظيمة
++ ثم صفاتها التى ظهرت فى المواقف المختلفة التى ذكرها الإنجيل ، فكل موقف يشير لصفات عظيمة جداً ، لا يسع المجال فى هذا الرد السريع لسبر أغوارها
++ وفوق كل شيئ ، صفتها كوالدة الله المتجسد ، الذى إتخذ جسداً من أحشائها ، فصارت والدة ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب


----------



## Rosetta (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*   1 -   الاتضاع والوداعة

    لعل الفضيلة الأساسية والعظمى التى جعلت الرب ينظر إليها انها كانت وديعة إذ قالت "لإنه نظر الى إتضاع أمته"

    (لو 48:1)

    وقد ظهرت وداعة العذراء مريم فى عدة أمور:

     ‌أ- احتمال الكرامة:

    قد يظن البعض إن احتمال الآلام صعب ولكن يجب أن نعرف إن احتمال الكرامة يحتاج الى مجهود اكثر من احتمال الآلام والإهانات وقد قال أحد القديسين:" هناك الكثيرون يحتملون الإهانات ولكن القليلين يحتملون الكرامات"

     حينما صارت العذراء أماً لله لم تتكبر بل قالت " هوذا أنا أمة الرب" , واحتملت  كرامة ومجد التجسد الإلهى منها.. مجد حلول الروح القدس فيها.. مجد ميلاد الرب منها.. ومجد جميع الأجيال التى تطوبها. احتملت كل ظهورات الملائكة لها وسجود المجوس أمام ابنها والمعجزات الكثيرة التى حدثت من ابنها فى ارض مصر بل ونور هذا الابن فى حضنها.

      ‌ب- إنكار الذات

    حينما كان الرب فى الهيكل وهو طفل صغير وبحثت عنه العذراء ولم تجده مع الأقرباء والمعارف وكان معها يوسف النجار, وأخيراً وجدته فى الهيكل جالساً وسط المعلمين (لو2: 44-49) قالت له العذراء".... هوذا أبوك وأنا كنا نطلبك معذبين"

    العذراء كانت تعرف ان ابنها ليس ابناً ليوسف ومع ذلك كانت تدعوه أباً له, والأفضل من ذلك أنها كانت تقدمه على نفسها فتقول" ... هوذا أبوك وأنا..." معطية له كرامة أكثر.

     ‌ج-   خدمة الآخرين:

    خدمة الآخرين تكون مبنية على المحبة والتواضع. القديسة مريم ذهبت إلى أليصابات لتخدمها عندما علمت أنها حبلى مع إنها أم المسيح, إلا إنها لم تمنعها كرامتها من تذهب إلى أليصابات فى رحلة مضنية شاقة ومضنية عبر الجبال وتمكث عندها 3 شهور تخدمها حتى ولدت يوحنا (لو 1: 39-56), فعلت ذلك وهى حبلى برب المجد.

     2- الإيمان:

    قالت أليصابات للعذراء" ... طوبى للتى آمنت أن يتم لها ما قيل من قبل الرب.." (لو 45:1).

     فى بشارة الملاك للعذراء كشف لنا جوهر الإيمان العميق فى حياتها, هذا الإيمان الذى تسلمته من أبويها وإزداد نمواً بوجودها فى الهيكل وصلواتها وتضرعاتها المستمرة وحفظها لكلام الرب الذى كانت تخبئه داخل قلبها.

    و لكى ندرك مقدار وعظمة إيمان العذراء لنقارنه بإيمان زكريا الكاهن

    إن الكاهن الشيخ لم يصدق كلام الله الذى يتم فى حينه (لو 20:1) فلم تكن معجزة ولادة يوحنا من أم عاقر وأب شيخ, هى المعجزة الأولى فى التاريخ إذ سبقتها معجزات, فهوذا إسحق قد وُلد من إبراهيم ذو المائة عام وسارة العاقر (تك 18), وآخرون كثيرون : صموئيل من حَنَة (1صم1), وشمشون من منوح وزوجته (قض13), ويعقوب وعيسو من رفقة (تك 25), ويوسف من راحيل (تك 31:29) .

    و لكن المعجزة التى لم يسبق أن حدث مثلها فى التاريخ من قبل هى معجزة ولادة المسيح من عذراء بدون زرع بشر, ولكن مع ذلك فان الأمر السهل لم يصدقه زكريا, والأمر الأصعب قبلته العذراء إذ كان لديها رصيد جبار من الإيمان.

     كان إيمان العذراء يتصف بثلاث صفات:

     ‌أ- إيمان بلا شك:

    عندما بشر جبرائيل الملاك العذراء بميلاد المسيح قالت له مريم :"..ليكن لى كقولك..."( لو 38:1)

    لقد فاقت العذراء الكثير من القديسين والقديسات فهوذا سارة عندما سمعت بشارة الملائكة بميلاد إسحق  ضحكت وقالت" ..أبعد فنائى يكون لى تنعم وسيدى قد شاخ.."(تك12:18).

    ليس سارة فقط لكن هذا توما الرسول يشك فى قيامة السيد المسيح من بين الأموات, وبطرس الرسول الذى إشتهر بكلمة : " إن شك فيك الجميع فأنا لا أشك" قال له السيد المسيح : " ...يا قليل الإيمان لماذا شككت...."

    مع ان العذراء مريم سألت الملاك :"..كيف يكون هذا..." إلا إنها حينما رد عليها الملاك:"...الروح القدس يحل عليك.." لم تتساءل للمرة الثانية بل آمنت وقالت:"...ليكن لى كقولك..."

     ‌ب- إيمان بلا جدال:

    هناك الكثير من النعم التى نفقدها إذا جادلنا وناقشنا وسألنا بعقلنا الجسدى وحكمتنا البشرية.لم يكن غريباً ان عاقراً تلد ولكن الغريب ان تلد عذراء لهذا قال الرب على لسان أشعياء النبى العظيم:"....يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية, ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً...." (أش14:7) ومعروفة قصة سمعان الشيخ وتفكيره فى هذه الآية.

    هناك الكثير من أنبياء العهد القديم قد طلبوا من الرب علامات:  

* موسى النبى حين أرسله الله وأعطاه علامات تحويل العصا الى حية وتحويل يده السليمة الى برصاء (خر4).

* جدعون وعلامة جزة الصوف (قض6).

* حزقيا الملك ورجوع ظل الشمس 10 درجات (2مل 20: 9)

* زكريا الكاهن وعقوبته بالصمت .

أما العذراء مريم فلم تطلب لا من الرب ولا من ملاك الرب أي علامة .

      ‌ج- إيمان بلا خوف:

    كثيرون من الذين رأوا الرب أو تكلموا معه أصابهم الخوف مثال أشعياء النبى (أش 5:6), ومنوح وزوجته (قض 23:13).

    أما العذراء فلم تؤمن لأنها خافت بل آمنت وهى فى كامل ثباتها وقوتها. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). حقاً لقد اضطربت بعض الشئ. كان فى قلب مريم خوف الله ولكن لم يكن فى قلبها خوف من الله لأن المحبة الكاملة تطرد الخوف الى خارج.



    بين إيمان إبراهيم وإيمان العذراء مريم:

    لقد وعد الله إبراهيم بنسل فى الوقت الذى كان فيه قد صار شيخاً, وزوجته سارة كانت عاقراً ولكن " آمن إبراهيم بالله فحسب له براً" (تك 6:15).

    "فهو على خلاف الرجاء آمن على الرجاء لكى يصير أباً لأمم كثيرة... ولا بعدم إيمان إرتاب فى وعد الله بل تقوى بالإيمان معطياً مجداً لله وتيقن أن ما وعد به الله قادر أن يفعله.."(رو 4: 18-21) فكان إبراهيم بهذا أعظم نموذج للإيمان فى العهد القديم.

    لقد وضع الملاك غبريال القديسة مريم فى موقف مشابه للموقف الذى كان فيه إبراهيم وسارة حينما سمعا كلمة الله من فم الملاك

    * أخبر الملاك العذراء مريم عن حبل أليصابات التى كانت عاقراً فآمنت. والثلاث رجال أخبروا إبراهيم عن حبل سارة أمرأته التى كانت عاقراً فآمن.

    * الملاك يقول لمريم:" ليس شئ غير ممكن عند الله.."(لو37:1). وقال الرب لإبراهيم :"..هل يستحيل على الرب شئ.."(تك 14:18)

    على العكس تماماً سارة لم تؤمن بكلام الملاك وكذلك زكريا الكاهن حتى إن نفس الكلام الذى قالته سارة فى (تك 18: 12) كرره زكريا فى (لو 1: 18).

من موقع الانبا تكلا ​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 ديسمبر 2010)

عاوز أتكلم عن الست العرا ومش عارف
هاقول آيه ولاَّ آيه
الحكمة والإفراز (تجاه تحية الملاك) والسؤال الذى فى محله(كيف يكون لى هذا وأنا لا أعرف رجلاً ، فسؤال كهذا ليس من حق أحد ولا حتى الملاك أن يعترض عليه ، سؤال فى محله ) ، والكلام المزون بميزان الذهب ، لاكلمة زيادة ولا كلمة ناقصة (هوذا أنا أمة الرب ليكن لى كقولك ، وكذلك فى طلبها من الرب فى قانا الجليل : ليس عندهم خمر ، ثم ولا كلمة ثانية ، بل توجيه الكلام المختصر للخدم : كل ما يقوله إفعلوه )، والتواضع وتأخير الذات ومراعاة حق كل واحد (مثلما مع يوسف : أبوك وأنا ، مع أن هذا الإسلوب غير مسبوق فى الكتاب المقدس ، وبصفته رأس الأسرة بالرغم من أن الله إختاره ليرعاها وليس أنه رب أسرة لها بالفعل) والإجتهاد الغير عادى فى خدمة المحتاجين ، حتى أنها أسرعت إلى أليصابات بمجرد سماعها عن حبلها فى شيخوختها ، خدمة ومحبة من القلب وبكل القدرة
+++ ليس عندى ما أقوله سوى أننى عاجز عن الكلام 
++ فشكراً لأختنا الحبيب روزتا التى أكملت نقصى بمداخلتها الدسمة


----------

